# Living with Diabetes Day, Reading 5th November 2013



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2013)

A leading charity is giving people with Type 2 diabetes the opportunity to get advice at a free event.

The ?Living with Diabetes Day? organised by Diabetes UK will take place at the Hilton Hotel, in Drake Way, South Reading, on Tuesday, November 5.

It is the first of a series of events across the UK aimed at helping people who have Type 2 diabetes access the essential information they need to live well with the condition.

There are 7,688 people in Reading living with diabetes, where the amount of glucose in the blood is too high because the body cannot use it properly.

http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/health/help-advice-people-living-diabetes-6259284


----------

